# Musik Brushes



## schleckerbeck (13. Januar 2007)

Hi,

such mir schon die Finger wund. Ich bräuchte ein Brush Set in dem sämtliche Sachen über Musik, jedoch vorwiegend (Blas)Instrumente drin sind. Kennt jemand so was?

Freu mich über ne Antwort!

thx, sc.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo sc.

Hast du in deine Suche auch deviantart.com eingeschlossen? Mit den Stichworten "Brush Music" bekommt man jedenfalls ein paar passende Sets. Bspw.:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40722313/?qo=4&q=by:invaynestock&qh=sort:time+-in:scraps

Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, eigene Werkzeugspitzen aus Photos herzustellen.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Xdreamer (14. Januar 2007)

Guck dich hier mal um: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?view=sn710


----------



## schleckerbeck (16. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Links. Auf DeviantArt hät ich auch kommen können! Kann es sein, dass die Adobe Seite bei mir nicht geht? Zeigt mir nur weiß an... seltsam...

Danke! sc.


----------

